# Birds in SLC/County



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone selling birds, phesants, quail, or pigeons in the SL valley or somewhat near by? 
I have a new dog and I need to get him started on some birds. Would like to continue to introduce and train through the spring/early summer.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It's a little cheaper to buy pigeons


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Im good with pigeons, anyone got a hook up?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You can find pigeons on KSL pretty regularly. I have bought them from a guy in Lehi a few times for $3.00 a piece. Just search for them in the classifieds section and you'll find some good deals and some not so good deals.

Its fun to get out and train with them.


----------

